# GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab



## Overlocked (13. August 2008)

*GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

*Die Preise der Grafikelite von Nvida, dem GT200, sinken weiter ins Bodenlose und es ist noch kein Ende absehbar.*

Die bisher schnellste Single-GPU Karte, die GTX280, ist für 319€ im Onlineshop verfügbar. Ein Preiseinbruch von 210€. Auch die kleine Schwester, die GTX260, ist jetzt für weniger als 200€ zu haben.

Wahrscheinlich ist der Wertverfall auf die Veröffentlichung der HD4870X2 zurückzuführen, die alleine die GTX280 um einiges in den Schatten stellt. Diese ist derzeit für 410€ zu erwerben.

[preis=1000]a344252.html[/preis]
_GTX280 von Gainward im Geizhals Preisvergleich_

[preis=1000]a344404.html[/preis]
_GTX260 von Gainward im Geizhals Preisvergleich
_


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preisfällt weiter ab*

Wow, 319,00 Euro. 

Das nenn ich mal ne Kampfansage gegenüber der HD4870X2. Bei 319, da kauf ich lieber ne GTX280. Die Vorteile liegen ja klar auf der Hand.

Wahnsinn, der Preisverfall ist echt übel. Wenn ich bedenke die Karte ist mal bei über 500 Euro angefangen. 


Gruß


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

319€ 
Wird ja immer interesanter..

Edit:
Obwohl, gibts schon Alternativkühler? Wenn nein, ist das definitiv nichts für mich..


----------



## SilentKilla (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Die sinkt leider net im Preis:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,Preisvergleich/a344256.html*Zotac GeForce GTX 280 AMP! Edition*


----------



## Bennz (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Bald unter 300€. Neue Grakas ich warte beilt euch.


----------



## Piy (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

hart... und die billigste bei alternate? irgendwas stink hier xD

ich hab meine 8800gts320 damals für 270€ gekauft xD oh man...


----------



## push@max (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*



Piy schrieb:


> ich hab meine 8800gts320 damals für 270€ gekauft xD oh man...



Ich habe meine 6800Ultra damals für 450€ gekauft 

Aber der Preisfall ist wirklich extrem, bis die Karte geliefert wird, ist sie wieder um einen 10er billiger


----------



## Ostahase (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

welch zufall    in meim Ferienjob den ich grad mach bekomm ich 320€ ^^


----------



## SkastYX (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Langsam werde ich auch schwach, ich glaube unter 300 kann ich mich dann doch nicht mehr halten...


----------



## DanielX (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Wenn die im November bei ca. 270€ is holl ich mir eine GTX280 zum Geburstag.^^


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Wartet mal, zum Weihnachtsgeschaeft wird das noch schlimmer


----------



## push@max (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Man man, ich gurke hier noch mit einem AGP-System herum, will aber unbedingt den Release von Nehalem und LGA1366 abwarten und dann auf PCI-E umsteigen 

Bei den Preisen werde ich sehr schwach und habe zudem Angst, dass die Preise dann wieder ansteigen, bzw. die Nachfolgekarten dann wieder um die 500 Euronen kosten werden.


----------



## Player007 (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*



push@max schrieb:


> Man man, ich gurke hier noch mit einem AGP-System herum, will aber unbedingt den Release von Nehalem und LGA1366 abwarten und dann auf PCI-E umsteigen
> 
> Bei den Preisen werde ich sehr schwach und habe zudem Angst, dass die Preise dann wieder ansteigen, bzw. die Nachfolgekarten dann wieder um die 500 Euronen kosten werden.



Kannst ja die Grafikkarte jetzt schon kaufen 

Gruß


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Und sich dann aergern wenn der Preis noch weiter faellt. Steigen werden die Preise wohl kaum noch


----------



## push@max (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Wenn ich mir das System erst im Winter zusammenbauen werde, ist der GT200 bereits sicherlich im 55nm, oder es kommt vielleicht schon wieder irgendein Refresh oder sowas...


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Anzunehmen. Mal sehen wie Nvidia auf die 4870 X2 reagiert


----------



## push@max (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Nachdem Nvidia erstmals wieder nach langer Zeit rote Zahlen schreiben musste und nicht mehr die absolute Leistungsspitze nach einigen Jahren inne hat, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Grünen aus dem trödeln kommen und wieder alles daran setzen, ATI zu schlagen.

Sei es mit einem Refresh des GT200 (der eigentlich auch nur wieder eine Weiterentwicklung vom "King" G80 ist  ), oder mal wieder etwas komplett neues, wie Intel mit Nehalem.


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Ich tippe eher auf Refresh. Bisher war von was wirklich neuem bei Nvidia nichts zu hoeren


----------



## DanielX (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

@push@max

Wenn du dir zu Weinachten ein neues System mit Nalhelm usw. hollst, kann ich nur sagen das wird für dich voll das BÄÄM-Erlebnis.


----------



## push@max (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

In welcher Hinsicht? leistungsmäßig oder wegen der Kohle?


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

eher beides


----------



## push@max (13. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Ich habe nicht vor die Extreme-Edition vom Nehalem für 1000$ zu kaufen 

Hab da eher an die 300$ 2,66GHz oder 500-600$ für 2,8GHz gedacht (wenn ich mich jetzt beim Takt oder Geld nicht irre).

Hoffentlich wird für 300$ dann das High End Modell von ATI bzw.Nvidia zu haben sein.


----------



## kassra (14. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*



DanielX schrieb:


> @push@max
> 
> Wenn du dir zu Weinachten ein neues System mit Nalhelm usw. hollst, kann ich nur sagen das wird für dich voll das BÄÄM-Erlebnis.




hab auch noch ein agp system. Ahtlon xp 2000+, geforce TI 4200, 1gb ram

Ich werd hoffe dieses bääähhhmmm erlebniss haben und auch genießen können.


----------



## chiller93 (14. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*



kassra schrieb:


> hab auch noch ein agp system. Ahtlon xp 2000+, geforce TI 4200, 1gb ram
> 
> Ich werd hoffe dieses bääähhhmmm erlebniss haben und auch genießen können.



Ich hab genau das gleiche system.. Wird endlich mal wieder Zeit für was neues..bei den Preisen


----------



## push@max (14. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Bei mir sieht es dann doch noch nicht soooo schlecht aus 

Hab einen P4 2,8@3,36GHz, eine ATI 3850 und 2GB DDR400, es wird allerdings nur DDR333 unterstützt


----------



## da_Fiesel (15. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

heihei sehr schöne entiwcklung ...werde mir Anfang September eine oder 2 280GTX zu legen, je nach dem wie sich die Preise weiterentickeln 

Habe meine GTS 92 damals (28. Dezember 2007) für 360€ gekauft  Manno mann...

MFG


----------



## Arrow1982 (16. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Eine wird da wohl reichen. Glaube nicht dass irgendjemand ernsthaft 2 GTX 280 braucht.


----------



## riedochs (16. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*



Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Eine wird da wohl reichen. Glaube nicht dass irgendjemand ernsthaft 2 GTX 280 braucht.



Doch um auf der nächsten LAN den Längsten zu haben


----------



## auRiuM (16. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

so langsam wird die karte echt billig, nvidia wird garantiert eine gx2 version herausbringen, sonst würde die nicht so extrem im preis fallen.


----------



## push@max (16. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*

Nvidia muss im Preis fallen, weil die X2 beinahe in allen Tests schneller ist, von einer Dual GPU Karte von Nvidia habe ich allerdings noch nichts gehört.


----------



## kmf (16. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*



auRiuM schrieb:


> so langsam wird die karte echt billig, nvidia wird garantiert eine gx2 version herausbringen, sonst würde die nicht so extrem im preis fallen.


Die kriegen doch nicht mal das Kühlkonzept der 260er gescheit gebacken. Wie wollen die dann 2 noch heißere GPUs kühlen?


----------



## da_Fiesel (16. August 2008)

*AW: GT200: Preis fällt weiter ab*



riedochs schrieb:


> Doch um auf der nächsten LAN den Längsten zu haben



schwachsinn. Ich war bisher auf 2 Lan's..2mal mit meinem Laptop.
Warum ich mir was kauf kann euch eigentlich egal sein.
oder?! Mannmann mann....

MFG


----------

